# Technique on texture



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Any ideas on the technique of this texture? Deffinatly drywall and joint compound as I had to cut a hole today in it.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

almost looks like they used a grout float or drywall squeegee and wet joint compound. that's what i would try. dunno.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

swirl, use a pool trowel


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

It looks like half the amateur mud jobs I have scene. Call you neighbor over and ask him to finish it for you.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Chris what do u mean by pool trowel? This is a ceiling btw(if it matters) I actually kind of like the look. Goes nice with the smooth walls.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Use a hawk and trowel ( a pool trowel , rounded on corners) once wall is spread out fall back with trowel layin flat ,,figure 8 type swirls. Be careful to not catch an edge by lettin trowel dig in and scrapin off.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

I can post a pic if you like. That was one of the first textures I learned 20 some yrs ago. It was very popular out here and still get requests for it from time to time. I like it also:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

What's your method of applying? Hawk and trowel like plaster? Or roll it on then trowel?


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

hawk and trowel applied,, with more of a skim/ skip technique with trowel on slant


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Cris is right. Rounded trowel, smear it/slide it. You can skip the hawk and just apply with 6-10 inch knife and then trowel if you want.

If you don't like it, wipe it off and try again. You will get the hang of it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Eric, Are you doing a whole ceiling or trying to match that texture on a repair? 
+3 for the Hawk and trowel or knife. You can also use your hawk to stomp the mud on and then knock it down in a circular motion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Sir, this is a patch that I need to do. I was figuring it was troweled. But on another note I'm finishing my house now and trying to figure out what texture to use on my ceilings. I like this one and the knockdown that has the "starburst" look. The knockdown I know how to do is just a stipple knockdown. Don't really care for it on large ceilings.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

That texture is pretty easy if you have a good trowel...a shtty trowel and you will not have any fun:no:. If you really like the texture I can send or post a quick video on how to do it tonite....let me know


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm leaning towards this ....... (posted by ohiohomedr in another thread)


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

*partypooper*

I'm sorry to be a stinker :jester:
but I thought that that stuff went out in like 1982 at the latest. You guys worry me. I am concerned you are going to start spraying popcorn again.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Which one? Knockdown or the swirl? Swirl house was built around 86 haha. Hit that right on the nose.


----------



## HeyGuiher (Dec 22, 2010)

iDAHOchris said:


> That texture is pretty easy if you have a good trowel...a shtty trowel and you will not have any fun:no:. If you really like the texture I can send or post a quick video on how to do it tonite....let me know


would like to see it.


----------

